# Tow Bar For Autotrail Apache 700



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am picking up my new baby at the begining of May and have not ordered a factory fit Tow Bar. But since placing the order for the van I have been looking at bikes and am quite interested in the bike racks that fit onto a tow bar and take up to say 4 bikes.
Does anyobdy have expereince of this type of bike rack good or bad. Should I still try to get a factory fit tow bar or should i now wait until I have the van.

Also any guidence on retro fit tow bar companies and rack companies would gratefully received. 
As would any view on likely cost.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is a factory fit towbar much more expensive than a retro fit.

I find mine usefull in tight parking spots and when reversing up to a wall. :lol: 

Just google"motorhome towbar fitters in oxford" or wherever you live.
Taht will give you a comparison on price.
As for towbar fitted bike racks, never had a problem but would be inclined to use a light board. Just in case.
Dave p.


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for the advice about parking!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am not sure when but there is some sort of EU directive about type approved tow bars coming in soon or already in. Might be worth checking asap as you might find it difficult to get a type approved tow bar other than from manufacturer.

I am sure someone her knows much more about this than me.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

welcome...
We have a 2012 apache 700.
It has a PWS. (poole). towbar that I aquired second hand.
We use a towbar mounted bike rack that carries 3 bikes, no issues used it at Easter. There is a Fiamma custom made rear bike rack you can fit BUT it's not cheap and it fits very high up on the rear of the van. You need a step ladder to load the bikes on !! Well I do with my short legs. 

I would wait till you get the van and in the meantime call a few of the motorhome towbar people for prices etc.

Ps.. the towbar is a good investment as well to protect the rear of the van.! I dont know what it is with this one but already I have demolished a roadside wastebin in spain and backed into a telegraph pole in France ( dont ask !!! ) Both times the towbar has saved the van..


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have just had a fiamma bike rack removed and bought a thule tow bar mounted rack.It is for 2 bikes only but I am sure they make them to take more.

I think it is a better method of bike carrying than the fiamma because there is less lifting to put the bikes on as it is a lot lower,it also makes fitting a cover much easier,with the fiamma I needed some steps to put a cover on. 

The drawbacks are there is more overhang at the back so care is needed when reversing and it has to be stored in the van if removed.I have a reversing camera which helps and I intend to leave the thule in situ all the time we are away,so for me it is a more user friendly system.

As regards a tow bar I would be inclined to use an after market fitting specialist rather than having one factory fitted,it will be cheaper and just as good if you go to a reputable place.

Tow bars are not cheap,don't expect much change out of £500 fitted. 8O


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I arranged for my supplying dealer to fit a PWS towbar before I took delivery of the van. You can also take the van down to them and leave it with them for the day. Their website is is here. No problems with the towbar and I am pleased with the quality of their work.

I also have a Thule towbar bike rack that takes 4 bikes with the optional additional arm. It is very easy to fit (although heavy) and holds the bikes very securely. One thing to bear in mind is the additional loading that you will be putting on the rear axle of the van and ideally you ought to make sure that you have sufficient spare payload before buying the rack. The one I have weighs 20kg and with 4 bikes on that is probably about 75kg. Due to the long overhang on my van that is a weight on the rear axle of about 110kg. In fact I had SV Tech increase the GVW and rear axle weights on my van as I was over the plated weight on the rear axle with a full payload and the bikes.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you need to check about towbars asap. The EU Whole Vehicle Type Approval becomes law on motorhomes on 29th April 2012. 
So I believe that any tow bar that is fitted to a vehicle post 29/04/2012 must have been approved under the ECWVTA . Be careful as it could invalidate your insurance.


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice and guidence I will act on it immediately


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

ched999uk said:


> I think you need to check about towbars asap. The EU Whole Vehicle Type Approval becomes law on motorhomes on 29th April 2012.
> So I believe that any tow bar that is fitted to a vehicle post 29/04/2012 must have been approved under the ECWVTA . Be careful as it could invalidate your insurance.


I'm ready to be corrected, but I don't think it works like that. If the motorhome has gone through ECWVTA, then any towbar will need to be Type Approved. It it's not, then the towbar won't. 29/4 is the deadline for all new motorhomes to be Type Approved. Some (e.g. Elddis) have been for sometime. The OP will need to check with Autotrail to check whether their specific motorhome has been built after the model was Type Approved.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

just looking at my paperwork on the 700 we bought in January this year.
I have a piece of paperwork " EC Certificate of Conformity", assume this is the type approval, So the OP vehicle should also be the same.


----------

